# implantation? yes no??



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

does this sound like I'm preg? OK, last period was on May 12, Ov on May 25 dtd 3x somewhere in there pulled out each time (not trying to ttc). So today I am on day 24 of my cycle and I had some dischargy pinkish spotting, that is gone now. This would be 10 days past ovulation last time I was pregnant I had this same thing 11 days past ovulation. I think its important to mention that I'm bf and my cycles are currently 39 days instead of 26, which is what they were prior to my babe. When can I test? It implantation happened today then my HCG wouldn't be high enough to get a possitive test result but when will it be?...so far no milk changes that I know of...or baby doesn't care...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I could have written your post.. lol. Same with me.. DTD with pulling out, headache, and still bfing  But I didn't get spotting (I didn't with my last pregnancy either)

I have no idea. But spotting is a pretty good sign! I'd pick up a dollar store test and see what it says...


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I could have written your post.. lol. Same with me.. DTD with pulling out, headache, and still bfing  But I didn't get spotting (I didn't with my last pregnancy either)

I have no idea. But spotting is a pretty good sign! I'd pick up a dollar store test and see what it says...

Today AF came full force. I guess its just early this month


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle13* 
Today AF came full force. I guess its just early this month

















:


----------

